# How can I replace my Lost UK Driving License: Non UK Citizen?



## Elizabeth2 (Apr 1, 2014)

I had a UK Driving licence, which I recently lost. What is the process of getting a new one for non UK Citizens? Do I Need to be physically present in the UK? 

Also the licence was issued to my UK Address which is no longer valid, so I would need a new one and the address changed, do I do it separately or at once? 

I know there's a government portal for online applications: but is this for UK Citizens only? 

Would be forever grateful for your answers!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If you do not have a UK address ie a UK resident you can not renew it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

_shel said:


> If you do not have a UK address ie a UK resident you can not renew it.


which is of course exactly the same for UK citizens who have moved abroad


----------



## Elizabeth2 (Apr 1, 2014)

_shel said:


> If you do not have a UK address ie a UK resident you can not renew it.


Thanks for your reply. 
Passing the UK driving test was very very hard and I don't want to lose my license after all my effort.  I am no longer a resident in UK presently so I will never be able to renew my UK license at all?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Not if you are not living in the UK. You can write to the DVLA who will send a letter proving you passed your test if you took it in the UK but you can not hold a UK licence.


----------

